# Seni seven XY



## Mindlevery

Hi!

I wonder what this exactly means:

*Seni seven XY.*

(XY a name)

I don't know the grammar of "seven", although I know it was built from verb "sevmek", but could someone please explain it to me?

Also a similar sentence:

*Seni çok uzaklarda düşünen biri var.*

Here again I saw "düşün*en". *
(This sentence I think, means: "There is someone far away who thinks of you."
Or something like that...? )

Please help! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlpArslan

Seni seven XY = XY, who loves you.


----------



## Mindlevery

AlpArslan said:


> Seni seven XY = XY, who loves you.


 
Thank you!
So my translation for the second sentence was correct? 

(Cool! )


----------



## AlpArslan

Yeah it is, you're welcome.


----------



## saktas

*XY* has no meaning or name in Turkish.

*seven*  means *"someone who loves"*
also you are right, it comes up from the verb *"sevmek"*

*-en *is a suffix which converts verbs into noun.
Example;
gelmek (to come)  
*gelen* means *"someone who comes"*

*Seni çok uzaklarda düşünen biri var.*
*There is someone far away who thinks of you. (Correct)*

Also same in the sentence; *düşünen  *
*düşünmek (to think) *and
*düşünen *means* "someone who thinks"*


----------



## Volcano

*It comes from the root of verb 'sev'

sev-en en is a suffix that makes the verb noun or verbal adjectivehttp://forum.wordreference.com/search/verbal+adjective

It is actually seni seven 'biri' which means someone who loves you and seven is actually a verbal adjective but it is become noun if you use it only as seni seven*


----------



## Mindlevery

saktas said:


> *XY* has no meaning or name in Turkish.
> 
> *seven* means *"someone who loves"*
> also you are right, it comes up from the verb *"sevmek"*
> 
> *-en *is a suffix which converts verbs into noun.
> Example;
> gelmek (to come)
> *gelen* means *"someone who comes"*
> 
> *Seni çok uzaklarda düşünen biri var.*
> *There is someone far away who thinks of you. (Correct)*
> 
> Also same in the sentence; *düşünen *
> *düşünmek (to think) *and
> *düşünen *means* "someone who thinks"*


 
Thank you for your explanation! 
 I only wrote "XY" to replace a name, so a name's coming in place of it.


----------

